# Easy entry/easy exit cart



## Callie (Jun 23, 2011)

After a pretty bad cart wreck (11 broken bones) I got my husband to help come up with something to help keep me from flying out of my Frontier ee cart again. So far two of my driving buddies have tried it out and added one to their carts. We LOVE the added support it gives on fast turns. Hope to save a few others from getting hurt and adding more years of driving fun. It is adjustable and removable when the grandkids want to ride with me. Let me know what you-all think. I also bought a slower more seasoned horse!


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 23, 2011)

Cool! Very similar to a "wedge seat". I am planning to make something similar for my trail cart for marathon phase.


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 24, 2011)

That does look like a wedge seat from a marathon. Neat!


----------



## susanne (Jun 24, 2011)

.

That's great!

I'd love for you (or hub) to post detailed, step-by-step instructions with additional photos -- unless, of course, he's going to market this. I'm especially curious how it is attached and braced (under seat and back of seat back?).

...and OUCH!! Eleven broken bones...and here I've whined over two! Take care, and I hope you heal quickly!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 24, 2011)

> Very similar to a "wedge seat".


Well, except for the complete lack of a wedge of any kind!



It is very similar to the sides on a typical marathon seat however, and Pacific Carriages makes something almost identical for the Smart Cart. How did you make yours?

And I'm with Susanne- OUCH!! Thank you for sharing.

Leia


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 24, 2011)

I have an Itebte cart made by Mike Groose (no longer making carts) that has a great idea for making a secure seat for one in the center of the large seat. It basically is two curved armrests joined at the back by a flat bar. The bar is attached to the seat back supports with two wingnuts and the armrests at the bottom of the front of the seat by two more wingnuts. The armrest is wrapped with a padded tape, like on bicycle handlebars. One could pad the round bar with pipe insulation before wrapping with the tape to make an even softer pad. This set-up is easily removed with the wingnuts, but provides a real secure seat without adding alot of weight. This is the best photoof it that I have on this computer:






Please don't critique my turnout! This was at the very cold and rainy National Drive 2009, so I have my river boots on and couldn't find my brown gloves in the scurry to get to the parade! BUT WE HAD FUN!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 24, 2011)

Peggy P said:


> Please don't critique my turnout! This was at the very cold and rainy National Drive 2009, so I have my river boots on and couldn't find my brown gloves in the scurry to get to the parade! BUT WE HAD FUN!!!


Critique your turnout?? Dude, my turnout at that event consisted of a navy rain slicker, clear plastic-covered black helmet, waterproof black nylon rain pants from LL Bean and knee-high black neoprene muck boots. I figured I was the height of fashion because they were all uniform dark colors!



Even the navy wrist splint I got from the ER you so nicely took me to matched.





Leia


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 27, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Well, except for the complete lack of a wedge of any kind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it doesn't have the wedge, but even with a wedged seat, you can lay it flat...I was referring to the built up sides on most wedged seats...assuming that most would know what I was referring to.


----------

